# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Quotes that Inspires You

## Inscrutable Banana

Post quotes that inspires you.  ::):

----------


## Member11

> I'm here for the story.







> Life is a journey, and there is no predicting the outcome. The only thing you can control are your choices, and they'll define who you are.



—Richard Castle from TV show, Castle.





> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don’t be trapped by dogma—which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.



—Steve Jobs at his Stanford Commencement Address.

----------


## Lost Control Again

â*Life is but a memory Happened long ago. Theatre full of sadness For a long forgotten show.*â

----------


## Coffee

I did then what I knew how to do. Now that I know better, I do better.
_- Maya Angelou_ 

Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again, this time, more intelligently. 
_- Henry Ford_ 

Come sit down beside me, I said to myself. And although it doesn't make sense, I held my own hand as a small sign of trust, and together I sat on a fence. 
_- Michael Leunig_

One day in retrospect, the years of struggle will strike you as the most beautiful. 
_- Freud_

----------


## Koalafan

"We are all made of starstuff" - Carl Sagan

Just thinking about that sentence blows my mind sideways each time.

----------


## Chantellabella

*Maya Angelou:*

If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude. 

I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.

Courage is the most important of all the virtues, because without courage you can't practice any other virtue consistently. You can practice any virtue erratically, but nothing consistently without courage.

There is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside you.

Nothing will work unless you do.

History, despite its wrenching pain, cannot be unlived, but if faced with courage, need not be lived again.

*Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr:*

Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter.

I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear.


*Mother Teresa:*

We shall never know all the good that a simple smile can do.

----------


## Kirsebaer

"And the trouble is if you don't risk anything, you risk even more"

----------


## Misssy

* Groove is in the heart *

----------


## L

The best time to plant a tree is twenty years ago, the next best time is now

----------


## Coffee

“I used to think I was the strangest person in the world but then I thought there are so many people in the world, there must be someone just like me who feels bizarre and flawed in the same ways I do. I would imagine her, and imagine that she must be out there thinking of me too. Well, I hope that if you are out there and read this and know that, yes, it's true I'm here, and I'm just as strange as you.” 

― Frida Kahlo

----------


## life

to know yourself, you have to think for yourself, Socrates

----------


## CityofAngels

Something that inspired me wasn't really a pithy quote it was a something the dwarf actress Linda Hunt said, she said that it wasn't until 3 years after she decided to be an actress that she got up the courage to go to her first audition. Knowing that someone that shy could eventually make it was very moving to me.

----------


## doosey

People may forget what you said, People may forget what you did, but People will never forget how you made them feel! (unknown author)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Here's a few.





> "Death is more universal than life; everyone dies but not everyone lives." â Alan Sachs







> "The most beautiful experience we can have is the mysterious. It is the fundamental emotion that stands at the cradle of true art and true science. Whoever does not know it and can no longer wonder, no longer marvel, is as good as dead, and his eyes are dimmed. It was the experience of mystery -- even if mixed with fear -- that engendered religion. A knowledge of the existence of something we cannot penetrate, our perceptions of the profoundest reason and the most radiant beauty, which only in their most primitive forms are accessible to our minds: it is this knowledge and this emotion that constitute true religiosity. In this sense, and only this sense, I am a deeply religious man... I am satisfied with the mystery of life's eternity and with a knowledge, a sense, of the marvelous structure of existence -- as well as the humble attempt to understand even a tiny portion of the Reason that manifests itself in nature." â Albert Einstein







> "The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age." â H.P. Lovecraft, "The Call of Cthulhu"

----------


## VickieKitties

Anybody that can quote Lovecraft is cool in my book. :} +1

----------


## SmileyFace

"Fear is nothing more than a state of mind." Napoleon Hill

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## SmileyFace

> Most people think happiness is about gaining something, but it’s not. It’s all about getting rid of the darkness you accumulate.



Carolyn Crane

----------


## Otherside

Be yourself. Unless you can be a unicorn. Then always be a unicorn. 

-Unknown. And I don't know why that inspires me.

----------


## L

Words cannot hurt you unless you give them permission to

----------


## James

âYou will lose someone you canât live without,and your heart will be badly broken, and the bad news is that you never completely get over the loss of your beloved. But this is also the good news. They live forever in your broken heart that doesnât seal back up. And you come through. Itâs like having a broken leg that never heals perfectlyâthat still hurts when the weather gets cold, but you learn to dance with the limp.â   
―     Anne Lamott

----------


## Member11

It doesn't inspires me, but it gave me a kick that I really needed. It's from the movie, Bad Santa.





> Thurman: Even though I'm a dipshit loser.
> Willie: Jesus fucking Christ, kid!
> Willie: *Why do you talk about yourself that way?!*

----------


## Demerzel

> Be yourself. Unless you can be a unicorn. Then always be a unicorn. 
> 
> -Unknown. And I don't know why that inspires me.



LOL Awesome quote. I think I will tell myself, "Unless you can be a capybara".

----------


## L

How can you let someone love you If you don't know how to love yourself?

----------


## Keddy

544138_4557479816773_182766493_n.jpg

----------


## Member11

> The way I see it, there are only two possible outcomes. Either I make it down there in one piece and I have one hell of a story to tell! Or I burn up in the next ten minutes. Either way, whichever way... no harm, no foul! ... Because either way, it's going to be one hell of a ride!

----------


## SmileyFace

Don’t worry about failures, worry about the chances you miss when you don’t even try.
-Jack Canfield

----------


## kc1895

In honor of Martin Luther King Jr's Day:

Martin-Luther-King-Jr-Famous-Quotes.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Yossarian

"Play your own game, be your own man, and don't ask anybody for a seal of approval." - Hunter S. Thompson, _Fear and Loathing in America
_

"We are all alone, born alone, die alone, and--in spite of True Romance magazines--we shall all someday look back on our lives and see that, in spite of our company, we were alone the whole way. I do not say lonely--at least, not all the time--but essentially, and finally, alone. This is what makes your self-respect so important, and I don't see how you can respect yourself if you must look in the hearts and minds of others for your happiness." - Hunter S. Thompson, _The Proud Highway


_your life is your life
donât let it be clubbed into dank submission.
be on the watch.
there are ways out.
there is a light somewhere.
it may not be much light but
it beats the darkness.
be on the watch.
the gods will offer you chances.
know them.
take them.
you canât beat death but
you can beat death in life, sometimes.
and the more often you learn to do it,
the more light there will be.
your life is your life.
know it while you have it.
you are marvelous
the gods wait to delight
in you.

Charles Bukowski, _The Laughing Heart_

----------


## enfield

“No matter how unsuccessful you are in life, no matter how much you leech off society, no matter how little intelligence you have, you still are an object of sociological/psychological curiosity.”'

the one in my signature could be pretty inspiring too.

----------


## SmileyFace

“You create limits. You also create the unlimited. Which one are you doing right now?” -- Unknown

----------


## SmileyFace

"Whenever I feel bad, I use that feeling to motivate me to work harder. I only allow myself one day to feel sorry for myself. I ask myself, “What are you gonna do about it?” I use the negativity to fuel the transformation into a better me." -- Beyonce.

----------


## L

"Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened."

----------


## SmileyFace

Really needed to see this tonight..

----------


## L

"Be yourself is all that you can do"

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

"You don't owe anyone an explanation."

Conversely though, the world owes you nothing either.

----------


## SmileyFace

“I will not let anyone walk through my mind with their dirty feet.”

Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## Brandihere

"You will get there when you are meant to get there and not one moment sooner. So relax, breathe, and be patient."

----------


## Nyla

> âI used to think I was the strangest person in the world but then I thought there are so many people in the world, there must be someone just like me who feels bizarre and flawed in the same ways I do. I would imagine her, and imagine that she must be out there thinking of me too. Well, I hope that if you are out there and read this and know that, yes, it's true I'm here, and I'm just as strange as you.â 
> 
> ― Frida Kahlo



There really is no sense in pretending to be normal. Just be you because the moment you do, weirder things happen. Crazy comes back into fashion and every woman has to go out and find her some.â 

âBeing weird adds spice to life. Having weird friends just deepens the flavorâ 





 :flower:

----------


## L

Smile while you still have your own teeth  ::D:

----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## enfield

"She’d told her brother and me that for as long as she could remember, she’d just known that she was going to get herself a Mexican, marry him, have a bunch of kids, and wait for him every day.

she’d always wanted to be a stay-at-home mom while her man went out into the world and worked his [BEEP] off to keep their kitchen full of frijoles, tortillas, and carne asada. And she’d looked so happy saying all this. Not the least bit confused or scared or ashamed of what people might think. Not even her parents, who’d refused to sign the papers so she could marry before she was eighteen because they wanted her to go to college—being so smart and beautiful—and marry a college graduate."

----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## enfield

not sure if this is inspiring or i just like it a lot cuz it's one of my favorite writers, chesterton, talking about one of my favorite ppl, carlyle =D

"Probably his few mistakes arose from his unfortunate tendency to find “shams.” Some have supposed this to be the essence and value of his message; it was in truth its worst pitfall and disaster. A man is almost always wrong when he sets about to prove the unreality and uselessness of anything: he is almost invariably right when he sets about to prove the reality and value of anything. I have a quite different and much more genuine right to say that bull’s-eyes are nice than I have to say liquorice is nasty: I have found out the meaning of the first and not of the second. And if a man goes on a tearing hunt after shams, as Carlyle did, it is probable that he will find little or nothing real. He is tearing off the branches to find the tree. I have said all that is to be said against Carlyle’s work almost designedly: for he is one of those who are so great that we rather need to blame them for the sake of our own independence than praise them for the sake of their fame. He came and spoke a word, and the chatter of rationalism stopped, and the sums would no longer work out and be ended. He was a breath of Nature turning in her sleep under the load of civilisation, a stir in the very stillness of God to tell us He was still there."

----------


## enfield

"A Hero is a Hero at all points; in the soul and thought of him first of all."  -thomas carlyle

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Q: Do you have any other messages to the kids as far as keeping it going and being true to yourself?

"Don't give up on yourself andd question, not just authority, question _everything_. Do not be afraid to be smart. They tell you you should only be athletic in school but it's more important to be smart.'

----------


## Member11

> 



So true

----------

